# Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich lese gerne Berichte von Wettkämpfen im Bereich des Feederns. 

Sehr oft wird dabei erwähnt, dass Lehm oder Erde mit ins Futter kommt. Und offensichtlich gibt es da zwischen den einzelnen Lehmsorten soviele Unterschiede wie beim Futter selbst 

Was ich aber bis jetzt nicht so recht verstanden habe:

Warum macht man das überhaupt, dass man Lehm oder Erde bei Feedern mit ins Futter gibt - was verspricht man sich davon? 

Welche Eigenschaften hat ein "guter" Futterlehm?

Klärt mich da doch bitte mal etwas auf. Danke


----------



## Franky (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Hmm - ich kenne das, um zum einen das Futter schwerer zu machen und zum anderen, eine Lockwirkung ohne Sättigungseffekt zu erzielen.
Aufgewirbelter Lehm zieht relativ viel Fisch an, da "man" mit Futtertierchen (Tubifex, Schnecken & Co.) dort rechnet...


----------



## racoon (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Es gibt verschiedene Lehme und Erden, die unterschiedliche Eigenschaften haben.
Manche binden sehr stark, manche eher weniger. Lehme werden von den Fischen am Platz aufgewirbelt und bleiben oft sehr lange 'stehen', bevor sie wieder absinken. Das lockt weitere Fische an. Oft wird Lehm gefischt, wenn die Fische nicht so richtig hungrig sind, dann werden Lebendköder darin transportiert, die die Fische dann suchen.

In Futtermischungen sind oft Süßstoffe oder auch Salz enthalten, gerade empfindliche Lebendköder wie Mücken sterben dann sehr schnell ab, bei Lehm ist das nicht der Fall.

Stark bindende Erde wird beim Feedern weniger eingesetzt, eher beim Füttern von Hand. Oftmals wird nach Regelwerk CIPS gefischt mit massiver Anfangsfütterung. Dann kann man z.B. abgetötete Maden stark binden (gibt zusätzlich noch Binder, z.B. Bentonit) , diese Futterbälle brauchen dann eine gewisse Zeit (manchmal auch eine Stunde und länger) um durchzuweichen. So kann man immer etwas fressbares im Wasser haben.

Schlussendlich kann man mit Erde und Lehm auch das Futter legal färben.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Hallo Franky und racoon,
Danke für die erhellenden Antworten. 



> ehme werden von den Fischen am Platz aufgewirbelt und bleiben oft sehr lange 'stehen', bevor sie wieder absinken. Das lockt weitere Fische an. Oft wird Lehm gefischt, wenn die Fische nicht so richtig hungrig sind, dann werden Lebendköder darin transportiert, die die Fische dann suchen.



Das leuchtet mir ein und hört sich sehr interessant an. 

Bringt das im Fluss auch was? Da verträgt ja die Strömung den aufgewirbelten Lehm, oder?


----------



## bacalo (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Gerade bei starken Schiffsverkehr nehme ich gerne lehmhaltige Erde. Gerne auch von Maulwurfshügeln, wenn diese die Voraussetzungen erfüllen.

 Und abtreibende Wolkenbilder sind ja auch nicht verkehrt.
 Gerade bei starken Sog durch vorbeifahrende Schiffe, besonders bei Bergfahrt, wirbelt ja auch der Futterplatz auf. Wenn dann noch ein paar tote Maden bzw. Caster dabei forttreiben.......


----------



## racoon (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bringt das im Fluss auch was? Da verträgt ja die Strömung den aufgewirbelten Lehm, oder?




Optimal sind natürlich strömungsarme , stehende Gewässer.
Die Strömung trägt aufgewirbelten Lehm von dannen, aber das würde sie mit Futterpartikeln auch machen. Abtreibenden Futterpartikeln gehen die Fische hinterher, der Lehm ist (so die Theorie) für die Fische uninteressanter, da sie ja Partikel und /oder Futter finden.

Den gleichen Effekt kann / konnte man auch mit Futterzusätzen (z.B. Mosella Neon) erzielen oder aber auch, wenn man ein sehr leichtes Ukeleifutter untergemischt hat. Da sind auch keine Partikel , die Fische wegziehen, enthalten , aber dennoch entsteht eine Wolkenspur über dem Gewässergrund.


----------



## MarcinD (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Interessantes Thema. Wieviel Maulwurfshügel (die Erde natürlich, nicht den ganzen) muss man denn davon reinmischen, wenn man von z.B. 1 Kg. Fertigfutter ausgeht?


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Das kommt auf das Gewässer an. Es ist nebenbei hilfreich die maulwurfserde zu sieben, ich verwende sie relativ sparsam (im Winter mehr als im Sommer) und  habe das Ziel dass das Futter etwas Stromauf liegen bleibt und ich dann in  lockspur fische


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Kommt das bei Maulwurfserde nicht drauf an, wo der gebuddelt hat? 

Oder blamier ich mich gerade und das ist Markenname???


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Lt Rainer Leere soll die Erde aus dem uferbereich  Gewässers stammen damit der Fisch den Geschmack schon kennt. Ich  nehme meist Erde vom Feld gegenüber meiner Wohnung ohne nach- oder vorteile festgestellt zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

aaah, ok - hört sich sinnig an..
danke


----------



## Tricast (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt das bei Maulwurfserde nicht drauf an, wo der gebuddelt hat?
> 
> Oder blamier ich mich gerade und das ist Markenname???



Genau, es kommt darauf an wo der gebuddelt hat, und Du blamierst dich nicht.

Gruss aus Bremen
Heinz

Auf der Stippermesse ist auch ECO Fishing. Der hat zig Sorten Lehm und Erden dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Tricast schrieb:


> und Du blamierst dich nicht.
> .


auch was Neues für mich im Bereich stippen/Friedfisch ..


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Hallo,

und ich dachte immer, dass es bei den Fliegenfischern am kompliziertesten zugeht - ein Irrtum, wie ich jetzt einsehen muss. #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Tellerrand ;-)))))


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Sehr interessanter Thread!

 Ich hab bisher noch nie Lehm oder Erde benutzt. AUs der Theorie kenne ich es als Futterzugabe aus den oben genannten Gründen fürs Stippen und Posenangeln- Da liest man auch manchmal von Kies oder Sand. Und zum Schleienangeln wird gelegentlich reine Maulwurfserde empfohlen.
 Deshalb eine Verständnisfrage: Bei euren Erfahrungen und der Diskussion hier geht's explizit ums Körbchenangeln richtig? Das finde ich sehr spannend!


----------



## Leech (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Dann werd ich mal zur Kieskuhle.
Die sollen mir das Rausgesiebte günstig übrig lassen.
Ich werde reich im Lehmversand an Feeder-Angler.

Bis später. :q


----------



## MarcinD (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Leech schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal zur Kieskuhle.
> Die sollen mir das Rausgesiebte günstig übrig lassen.
> Ich werde reich im Lehmversand an Feeder-Angler.
> 
> Bis später. :q



Freue mich schon auf Deinen Beitrag im Thread "*Wie finanziert Ihr euer Hobby??*"
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329088

Werde es beim nächsten Mal aber auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. 2 Stellen, eine mit und eine Ohne. Und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Leech (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf Deinen Beitrag im Thread "*Wie finanziert Ihr euer Hobby??*"
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329088



 hahaha.


----------



## Tricast (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Thread!
> 
> Und zum Schleienangeln wird gelegentlich reine Maulwurfserde empfohlen.



Nimmt man dort nicht eher Komposterde? Ich wollte das wohl mal im nächsten Jahr probieren. Vielleicht ist das ja der Bringer und ich fange auch mal mehr und größere als Frau Hübner.|kopfkrat

Gruss aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Ich habe von Erde als Lockmittel gelesen wenm Anfüttern verboten ist. Drei vier hände aus dem Boden gerissen und rein geworfen


----------



## Ukel (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Leech schrieb:


> Dann werd ich mal zur Kieskuhle.
> Die sollen mir das Rausgesiebte günstig übrig lassen.
> Ich werde reich im Lehmversand an Feeder-Angler.
> 
> Bis später. :q



Dann seh mal zu, dass du eine vernünftige Auswahl an Erden anbietest, solltest wenigstens mit denen hier mithalten können :q
http://www.stipp-profi.de/Erde-Lehm

Dann begrüßen wir dich sicherlich demnächst als Neu-Millionär :m


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Die Auswahl und literpreise wie im Baumarkt bitte! Das ist ne marktlücke ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Aus Dreck Gold machen sozusagen - Respekt!! 

Auch für mich echt ein Thema, das ich NIE aufm Schirm hatte, aber spannend finde...


----------



## Ukel (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Hier mal noch eine Übersicht und Tipps zum Einsatz:

http://www.einfachstippen.de/Tipps-Tricks/Lehm-Erde-Binder


----------



## MarcinD (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

200 g für 2,90 € |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Der See wo ich fast immer angele ist eine alte Lehmgrube mit gelbem Lehm. Da packe ich gleich beim nächsten mal den Spaten ein und das Vakumiergerät.

Wahnsinn. Aber ausprobieren werde ich es. Wenn ich es immer an der selben Stelle mache bekommt der See auch mehr Struktur und in 20 Jahren hab ich eine Insel auf der ich sitzen kann. 

Kurz mal ohne Spaß. Wäre es besser den Lehm vom Seeufer zu nehmen oder eher schwarze Maulwurfserde? Hätte das Schwarz nicht eine Scheuchwirkung?


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Beim feedern ist Lehm überflüssig, es sei denn man will mit Zuckis fischen. 
Alles andere ergibt keinen Sinn. 
Man kann alles andere mit einer entsprechenden Futterzusamennsetzung und der entsprechenden Wasserzugabe steuern


----------



## Skyflash (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Also Erde als zusatz zum Futter ob zum abdunkeln anlocken ist ja eigendlich nen Alter Hut Wie bereits erwähnt Mutterboden/Oberboden fürs Schleinangeln.Da ich selbst den ganzen Tag immer Löcher in den Boden Bohre hab ich da natürlich auch schon viel Ausprobiert.Wichtig ist meiner meinung nach die Herkunft des Bodens der Verwendet wir und Seine zusammenstellung,Soll heißen wie hoch sind die Anteile vom Ton,Schluff,Sanden „Sand“ (2 mm bis 0,063 mm), „Schluff“ (0,063 mm bis 0,002 mm) und „Ton“ (kleiner 0,002 mm) und die Konsitzens Lehm ist meist Bindig und schwer wasserlößlich wenn er schon feucht ist wirbelt deswegen besser auf wenn schon Fisch am Futterplatz ist und Gründelt,nimmt man hingegend einen Feinsand mit geringem Schluff anteil was in Richtung Mutterboden(Maulwurfshügel)nimmt der Löst sich besser im Wasser gibt also sofort eine Wolke ab Läst sich allerdings auch Leicht wegspülen.
Meine Erfahrungen bisher waren immer soweit das es am besten mit dem boden Funktioniert der am bzw im Gewässer vorkommt zwecks Farbe und evt Chemischen Stoffen die in den Böden vorkommen.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe von Erde als Lockmittel gelesen wenm Anfüttern verboten ist. Drei vier hände aus dem Boden gerissen und rein geworfen



Und du meinst "Erde anfüttern" wäre dann erlaubt? So sicher bin ich mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Erde ist kein Futter sondern Wurmschiss ^^ wurde mal vom kalweit in der FuF Thematisiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Skyflash schrieb:


> Also Erde als zusatz zum Futter ob zum abdunkeln anlocken ist ja eigendlich nen Alter Hut Wie bereits erwähnt Mutterboden/Oberboden fürs Schleinangeln.Da ich selbst den ganzen Tag immer Löcher in den Boden Bohre hab ich da natürlich auch schon viel Ausprobiert.Wichtig ist meiner meinung nach die Herkunft des Bodens der Verwendet wir und Seine zusammenstellung,Soll heißen wie hoch sind die Anteile vom Ton,Schluff,Sanden „Sand“ (2 mm bis 0,063 mm), „Schluff“ (0,063 mm bis 0,002 mm) und „Ton“ (kleiner 0,002 mm) und die Konsitzens Lehm ist meist Bindig und schwer wasserlößlich wenn er schon feucht ist wirbelt deswegen besser auf wenn schon Fisch am Futterplatz ist und Gründelt,nimmt man hingegend einen Feinsand mit geringem Schluff anteil was in Richtung Mutterboden(Maulwurfshügel)nimmt der Löst sich besser im Wasser gibt also sofort eine Wolke ab Läst sich allerdings auch Leicht wegspülen.
> Meine Erfahrungen bisher waren immer soweit das es am besten mit dem boden Funktioniert der am bzw im Gewässer vorkommt zwecks Farbe und evt Chemischen Stoffen die in den Böden vorkommen.



Das geht jetzt aber schon richtig Richtung Wissenschaft....
|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Skyflash (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das geht jetzt aber schon richtig Richtung Wissenschaft....
> |bigeyes|bigeyes



Ne eher nicht bzw muste dir dann mal anhöhren wie sich meine Kollegen die Geologen sind dadrüber beraten was da am besten wäre was ich mal Testen soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

das kann ich mir vorstellen...
;-)))


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

@Thomas, man muss sich halt nur mal damit auseinandersetzen und etwas experimentieren. 
Einfach rein damit und Wasser drauf ist nicht. 
Gilt auch für Futtermischungen. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Gilt auch für Futtermischungen. |supergri


ihr wollt mich alle fertig machen - da MUSS es was einfaches geben, was (fast) immer funzt ;.))


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich alle fertig machen - da MUSS es was einfaches geben, was (fast) immer funzt ;.))



Wenn der Mix steht ist das einfach :m


----------



## Trollwut (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Ich nehm Maulwurfserde, wenn ich ein richtig klebriges Futter haben will, hab dann ca. 30% Erde drin. Nutz das aber nicht zum eigentlichen Angeln, sondern bei ner längeren Futterkampagne, die weiter draußen im Gewässer stattfindet. Die Ballen lassen sich dann mit der Futterschaufel extremst weit werfen.


----------



## racoon (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ihr wollt mich alle fertig machen - da MUSS es was einfaches geben, was (fast) immer funzt ;.))




Da gibt es was ganz einfaches, was für den Otto-Normal-Stipper völlig ausreichend ist : Einfach den richtigen Beutel fertige Futtermischung aufreisen und richtig anmachen.

Aber die Stipperei -richtig ernsthaft betrieben- ist schon eine kleine Wissenschaft. Nicht umsonst sind Namen wie Alan Scotthorne, Bob Nudd oder auch z.B. Günther Horler fast immer dann vorne, wenn es zählt oder extrem schwere Bedingungen sind. Die zaubern immer noch etwas ausm Köcher. Die wissen dann ganz genau, was sie tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



racoon schrieb:


> Da gibt es was ganz einfaches, was für den Otto-Normal-Stipper völlig ausreichend ist : Einfach den richtigen Beutel fertige Futtermischung aufreisen und richtig anmachen.


Wenn Du hier mitliest oder bei den Friedfischspezis im Ükel-Thread, kommste schon auf den Gedanken, vorher studieren zu sollen mitm Futter ;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

nur zu wahr ;-))


----------



## racoon (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du hier mitliest oder bei den Friedfischspezis im Ükel-Thread, kommste schon auf den Gedanken, vorher studieren zu sollen mitm Futter ;-)))




Klar, aber das sind alles Nuancen (die allerdings oft entscheident sind). Aber der Angler, der sich an den Bach setzt und schön einen Stippen will, für den sind die meisten angebotenen fertigen Mischungen absolut ausreichend. Wenn die Mischung zum Gewässertyp passt, dann bringt sie Fisch an den Platz. Wissenschaftlich wirds dann, wenn man entweder vergleichend fischt oder aber aus einem Angeltag ggf das Maximum an Fisch rausholen möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

das hört sich dann doch schon entspannter an - danke..


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Als Solist ist es ja mehr oder weniger keine große Kunst. Ohne konkurrierende Nachbarn müssen die Fische mit dem vorlieb nehmen, was da ist, oder eben hungern...


----------



## racoon (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Rischdisch. Wenn da das Futter grob die passende Eigenschaft hat, dann passt das schon.


----------



## DrDosenbier (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Lehm und Erde im Feederfutter - Warum?*

Moin...

 Lehm und Erde benutze ich nur für Futterballen beim Stippen. Feederfutter lässt sich ja über den Feuchtigkeitsgehalt sehr gut "einstellen".


----------

